# Blanket kidded!



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

This is our pygmy goat Blanket with her brand new kids. The brown one is a buck named Lewis. The other is a doe named Louise. They had to be pulled out. Lewis had one leg back, and Louise was to big. They are already 2 weeks old. I will try to get some more recent pictures of them playing around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww....congrats ...they are adorable.... :thumb:  :greengrin:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

so cute! Congrats


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

so cute!!! I love the buckling..makes me miss the pygmys haha


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

They are cute


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful! I love Lewis!!!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Oh!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww.....Blanket is a beautiful Carmel...and to have her daughter look like her is great! Little boy is a color I've not ever seen up close, would he be considered a brown agouti?

Thank goodness you were able to pull them without harming Blanket...and babies! Congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! Cute kids!!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Very sweet; congrats. I love the colours!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Awee they are soo adorable!! Congrats! Wow that doeling is BIG compared to her brother!


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the colors! Congratulations!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone!



> Wow that doeling is BIG compared to her brother!


It is just how the picture was taken. They were both the same size.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everything worked out ok. Congratulations! Cuties! :leap:


----------

